# Best gloves for knuckle protection?



## FiveThreeOh (Jul 5, 2019)

Recently suffered a Boxer's fracture from a mtb spill. I'm looking into getting a new pair of gloves that offer knuckle/hand protection perhaps for some peace of mind what I get back on the saddle again. Considering Fox or Giro. What're yall's suggestions? Would like to keep it sub $50.00. Thanks.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

If you look at the bottom of the thread, it has older threads with similar topics.

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/gloves-hard-knuckle-protection-1103118.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/best-gloves-knuckle-protection-1112261.html

https://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/gloves-knuckle-finger-protection-1040402.html

Did your injury actually damage your knuckles, too? Because all the knuckle protection in the world isn't going to prevent a boxers fracture.

Bar end hits are kind of a biatch.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

TwiceHorn said:


> Did your injury actually damage your knuckles, too? Because all the knuckle protection in the world isn't going to prevent a boxers fracture.


Agreed, I've had two boxer fractures from crashing and I don't believe any protection afforded by any gloves would've prevented them.


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

yes, i too suffered a boxer fracture recently - 5th metacarpal right hand. I think that bone is particularly at risk because it's at the end of the handlebar. I don't think any glove would have protected me. And bars have gotten wider putting that bone 'out there'. I think that I need a different kind of grip at the end of my bars that has a curved shell - something like those grips at the top of ski poles - or those grips at the end of sabers.
https://www.amazon.com/Cavalry-Saber-Civil-Officers-Sword/dp/B06ZXWM7JD
Is there such a grip?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

bwana said:


> I think that I need a different kind of grip at the end of my bars that has a curved shell - something like those grips at the top of ski poles - or those grips at the end of sabers.
> https://www.amazon.com/Cavalry-Saber-Civil-Officers-Sword/dp/B06ZXWM7JD
> Is there such a grip?


There are a few companies that are making things like these, I'm pretty sure one would have prevented one of my fractures.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

bdundee said:


> There are a few companies that are making things like these, I'm pretty sure one would have prevented one of my fractures.


That's interesting! I have been riding 780mm bars for more than a year now. I like how they position my hands and arms. But I also ride a lot of trails with tree gates and close-in trees and occasionally whack my hands and knuckles on them.

I'm wearing Dakine Cross-X gloves, which have some knuckle protection, but are far from "armored." They do a pretty good job of preventing bruising and scrapes, such that the abrupt hit and wheel turn are far more worrisome crashwise than whatever happens to my hands.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Fox Bomber


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

A buddy of mine (who's also broken a couple of fingers in the past) was just testing some of the new POC Essential DH gloves. They're not as moto-style as the Fox -- much lighter-weight with EVa padding across the knuckles.

https://www.pocsports.com/us/products/essential-dh-glove/30337.html

He really likes them so far for comfort and breathability, but dunno if he's nailed a tree with them yet.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

If you want low cost ebay some "tatical" gloves. I have a pair that were $15usd and they are actually good. It will be a lucky dip though. 

The fox bomber are good but they are expensive and fall apart fast.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I've had good results with Thor Terrain gloves ($40). Double layer palm, TPR knuckle panels for protection, Airprene material for ventilation. These gloves ride warm, but are much better constructed than Fox's recent offerings, in my opinion. I prefer Thor Spectrum gloves for the majority of my trail rides.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I've often wondered is a pair of Mechanix gloves would work. They certainly look like the Fox gloves. I guess it depends how they fit.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

FiveThreeOh said:


> Recently suffered a Boxer's fracture from a mtb spill. I'm looking into getting a new pair of gloves that offer knuckle/hand protection perhaps for some peace of mind what I get back on the saddle again. Considering Fox or Giro. What're yall's suggestions? Would like to keep it sub $50.00. Thanks.


Seems like for the BEST pair of gloves to reduce the chance of a fracture during a crash would be gloves that road motorcycle riders wear. That type of glove is designed for the rider to crash and hit the ground, unlike some of the basic gloves that protect the skin from inhaling pebbles of trail debris.

To be honest, I haven't looked at DH gloves, or very many MTB gloves, to be honest, to see if their 'knuckle' protection will 'splint' the finger during a crash or if the protective features built in are more for the twig that will smack your finger while you ride past trees.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

Dirt bike style gloves ftw.

I have had Fox Bomber which were pretty good, lasted for quite awhile but when they started to go they fell apart at the stitches at the end of the fingers (plural - same time).

I'm currently using two pairs of Leatt - ahttps://www.motorcyclecloseouts.com/insanity/46347

I don't think you can go wrong with a dirt bike/moto style glove really, just a matter of how much protection you want, colors/style, etc.

It is insane how much more expensive mountain bike gloves are vs moto gloves...well, not insane, capitalism and all that rubbish.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

The Bomber is a good glove, some Googling can turn up good deals on it - https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/riding-gear/fox-racing-bomber-lt-gloves-2018-p?c=597


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Just to pile on. I've ridden the Giro Remedy X2 glove for the last year. So far they are great. I got them after watching my kid smack his hand on a tree. It hit the knuckle AND the outside palm area hard. This Giro glove is one of the only gloves I've seen actually cover the area that hits the tree the most beyond knuckles. 

Durability with first pair sucked...the stitching comes loose (I replaced via Backcountry). Its a glove thing where if sticking is 1mm off or so, it can come loose between thumb and forefinger area. I sent mine back and the second pair have been super solid for everything and never overly hot or anything like that. iirc Outdoorgearlabs gave them their Editors Choice and it lived up to it...aside from the first pair/stitching. 

They've been ridden hard and the palms are getting a little worn (there is a slight sheen to them) like all gloves...I'm going to try washing them and then replace them with another of the same. I've crashed a bunch of times at trail speeds and never hurt my hands. I don't see anything else out there tbh that isn't a heavy duty glove that'll have none of the bar feel that a normal MTB glove would. (I ride some moto/quads/duning all day...and the gloves aren't all great in the feel/blister department).

Fox Sidewinder looks pretty protective.


----------

